# Dvd / Mixer und gnome problem :-)

## anarchist

Ich hab da 3 kleinere probleme bzw ein großes  :Smile: 

Wenn ich eine dvd mit ogle oder xine (egal welches plugin) abspielen will, dann kommt er nicht gerade sehr weit, er liest die dvd ein und xine sieht auch welche dvd es ist, aber er schaltet dann nur durch die einzelnen kapitel aber es kommt kein output aufm schirm.

Ogle meint einfach nur das entweder libdvdcss nicht da ist, oder das mein dvd noch keinen laendercode hat, oder das er in /dev/dvd keinen schreibzugriff hat (ist aber alles da!)

WEiß da mal jemand rat?

2tes problem

Ist keine große sache aber wie veranlasse ich mein gentoo dazu die mixer settings jedes mal wenn ich nen reset mache oder sowas zu speichern?

3tes problem

Wenn ich in gnome2 reset druecke, dann macht er keinen reset, sondern er wirft mich einfac hwieder auf gdm, ich muss dann halt von gdm den reset machen, stoert mich aber schon etwas. Weiß jemand wie ich das wegbekommen kann?

danke schonmal  :Smile: 

BTW ich hab von irgendeinem patch gehoert der den nautilus noch schneller machen kann, wißt ihr was darueber wos das gibt und wie das heisst?

----------

## anarchist

Das z.b. ist mein ganzer ogle output ich hoffe jemand von euch kann damit was anfangen

bash-2.05a$ ogle

Note[ogle_ctrl]: ogle 0.8.4

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: Started /usr/lib/ogle/ogle_cli with pid 3488

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: Started /usr/lib/ogle/ogle_nav with pid 3489

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: Started /usr/lib/ogle/ogle_mpeg_ps with pid 3490

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: Started /usr/lib/ogle/ogle_vout with pid 3491

Debug[ogle_vout]: CLK_TCK: 100

Debug[ogle_nav]: Opening DVD at "/dev/dvd"

libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.1 for DVD access

libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.1 for DVD access

Debug[ogle_nav]: sending audio demuxstream 0

Debug[ogle_nav]: sending subp demuxstream 31

libdvdread: Attempting to retrieve all CSS keys

libdvdread: This can take a _long_ time, please be patient

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB at 0x00056220

libdvdcss error: ioctl_ReadTitleKey failed

libdvdcss error: fatal error in vts css key

libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB (0x00056220)

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB at 0x00056452

libdvdcss error: ioctl_ReadTitleKey failed

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_0.VOB at 0x000bf257

libdvdcss error: ioctl_ReadTitleKey failed

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_1.VOB at 0x000cce64

libdvdcss error: ioctl_ReadTitleKey failed

libdvdread: Elapsed time 5

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_03_1.VOB at 0x003647fa

libdvdcss error: ioctl_ReadTitleKey failed

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Found 3 VTS's

libdvdread: Elapsed time 6

demux: dvdreadblocks returned 0

demux: dvdreadblocks only got 0, wanted 1

demux: dvdreadblocks returned 0

demux: dvdreadblocks only got 0, wanted 1

demux: dvdreadblocks returned 0

demux: dvdreadblocks only got 0, wanted 1

demux: dvdreadblocks returned 0

demux: dvdreadblocks only got 0, wanted 1

demux: dvdreadblocks returned 0

Ogle can't read any data.

Make sure that the CSS authentication works correctly.

See also the FAQ at http://www.dtek.chalmers.se/~dvd/faq.shtml

Three common problems are:

no write permission on you DVD drives device node.

you are trying to play a DVD from a region other than the one 

of the DVD drive.

or you have never set the region on the drive.

For setting the region; a program called regionset will do this.

Search for dvd_disc or dvdkit on freshmeat.net

Beware that you can only sset the region 5 times!

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: child: 3490 exited with 1

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: pid: 3490 exited with status: 1

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: child: 3488 killed

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: pid: 3488 terminated on signal: 2

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: child: 3489 killed

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: pid: 3489 terminated on signal: 2

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: slaying child: 3491

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: removing shmid: 983052

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: removing shmid: 1015821

Note[ogle_ctrl]: exiting

----------

## anarchist

kann mir keiner helfen weiß nicht irgendjemand wie ich wenigstens die mixxer settings speichern kann?

----------

## ElCondor

Hetz nicht .. deine Anfrage ist grad mal ein paar stunden online. wenn du nach zweidrei tagen keine antwort bekommst, würd ichs in einem englischsprachigem forum nochmal probieren, aber auch dort gilt: nicht hetzen  :Wink: 

PS bei mir tut ogle auch nciht wie es soll, aber ich hab mich nicht näher damit auseinandergesetzt.

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## root4you

Ich hab mit Gentoo 1.2 das gleiche Problem mit ogle (mit dem Neustarten

auch aber das ist halb so wild.)

Hat mittlerweile jemand das Problem gelöst?

----------

## anarchist

mhh bei mir lags irgendwie an matrix die anderen filme gehen komischerweise, gehen bei dir mit xine alle filme?

----------

## root4you

Xine läuft bei mir irgendwie gar nicht.

Ich habe gerade StarWarsI ausrpbiert. Der ging mit ogle nicht.

Lost in space kann ich gucken, das liegt aber daran, dass die DVD nicht verschlüsselt ist.

----------

## ElCondor

ad mixer: speichern weiss ich zwar nicht, aber ich setze die mixer einstellungen beim booten mit einem script und aumix immer zurück - so erspart man sich zumindest die schocks wenn was zu laut aufgedreht ist  :Wink: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## anarchist

achso da ich es nun habe  :Smile: 

ihr muesst einfach nur aumix als standard mixer festlegen und jedes mal starten lassen, der speichert automatisch die letzten eintstellungen, das isses dann auch schon

----------

## root4you

Ich hab es mit ogle immer noch nicht hinbekommen.

Zwar kann ich den Start von verschlüsselten DVDs sehen

aber die Fehlermeldung ist nach wie vor geblieben.

----------

## anarchist

ist ganz einfach root4you, du musst dir nur nen tool fuer linux laden mit dem du den region code setzen kannst und dann den region code setzten und dann kannst du alle dvds gucken, das hat bei mir zumindest geholfen.

Achso die restlichen probs hab ich nun auch geloest danke fuer die hilfe soweit  :Smile: 

----------

## jay

Zum Mixer: 

Ich starte immer beim booten in /etc/conf.d/local.start mit alsactl restore 0 meine Standardeinstellungen für den alsa mixer.  Und beim Herunterfahren werden eventuelle Änderungen in /etc/conf.d/local.stop mit alsactl store 0 abgespeichert, somit merkt sich mein System meine letzten Einstellungen.

Zu Xine/Ogle : Probiert doch mal alternativ den mplayer aus. IMHO kann der auch sehr gut mit DVD's umgehen.

Was mich interessiert: Wi hast Du das herunterfahren in Gnome gelöst?

----------

## anarchist

die loesung ist keine wirkliche loesung aber wenn du ne gute firewall drauf hast und dir sonst recht sicher bist dann geht das, mach einfach auf die reboot und shutdown scripte ein chmod 4755 dann kannst du als user runterfahren

----------

